# Tyne Bridge (O.N. 337377)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Does anybody have any details/pics of the TYNE BRIDGE which was owned by Hunting & Son, I beleive she has a sister ship of the DERBYSHIRE which sank off Japan.

Thanks

NigelC


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tyne Bridge*

Nigel,

Tyne Bridge was indeed one of Derbyshire's sisterships.

Built 1972 04 by Swan Hunter Shipbuilders Ltd

Tyne Bridge 1972 04
Iron Transporter 1983
East Bridge 1985
Broken Up 1987 08

89,438 Gross
54,687 Net
169,428 Dwt

"In March 1982 one of Derbyshire’s five sister ships, the Tyne Bridge, encountered severe weather in the North Sea and her deck plating started to crack just forward of the bridge in an area known as frame 65."

http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/maritime/exhibitions/derbyshire/searchingfortruth.asp


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tyne Bridge*

Following extract from House of Lords Hansard Text, 3 December 1997.

"The "Derbyshire" was a Bibby Line-owned bulk carrier built by Swan Hunter at Haverton Hill on Tees-side in 1976. She was the last of the six Bridge class oil, bulk and ore combination carriers. They were the first of their kind to be built in the United Kingdom. Out of the six ships only the first, the "Furness Bridge", was built to the original design. 
On March 11th 1982, on passage from Hamburg bound for Brazil, the *"Tyne Bridge"*--the second of the six-ship series--encountered a North Sea storm and started to split badly around frame 65. Such was the captain's concern he arranged for the majority of the crew to be airlifted to safety. The ship was towed to Hamburg for repairs. Inspection of the *"Tyne Bridge"* in dry dock showed that she had not been built to design and the damage was attributed to the method of connecting the forward cargo section of the hull to the after-engine room section. So alarmed were the surveyors of the *"Tyne Bridge"* damage that, unsolicited, they sent out warnings to the owners of similarly built sister ships. Two were given the same strengthening treatment in the same year."

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/ld199798/ldhansrd/vo971203/text/71203-09.htm


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Tks G

One of friends from Radio College was on her in the mid 70s and told me that when they were in Japan, they had an explosion in one of the holds just in front of the accomodation. It blew out all the port hole window and the 80ton hold lid, together with a couple of Japanese workmen were never seen again. Unforetunately I cant confirm this as he recently died at the the hands of a keyhole surgeon (alledgedly)

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

nigelcollett said:


> Tks G
> 
> One of friends from Radio College was on her in the mid 70s and told me that when they were in Japan, they had an explosion in one of the holds just in front of the accomodation. It blew out all the port hole window and the 80ton hold lid, together with a couple of Japanese workmen were never seen again. Unforetunately I cant confirm this as he recently died at the the hands of a keyhole surgeon (alledgedly)
> 
> ...


Nigel, 

Just a long shot but, if anyone has archive copies of Sea Breezes, they may be able to help.

"Ramwell, D.C.: The Tyne Bridge Explosion. 
Sea Breezes Vol. 70, Liverpool, 1996. pp 181-186, 265-269, ill."

http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Bibliography/Sea_Breezes_70.html


----------

